# Final renunciation letter



## Rolphie (Oct 23, 2011)

I had my second visit to the consulate in Toronto late last fall and wonder if others in that group have received their final '$450.00' request letter yet. My husband and I have been away since the end of December and I don't know if I should be contacting them or if I should just wait and see.
Thanks to the group.


----------

